
Elon Musk wants to build a new Internet from space - jonbaer
http://venturebeat.com/2015/01/16/elon-musk-wants-to-build-a-new-internet-from-space/
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8907045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8907045)
(cnet.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8906120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8906120)
(cnet.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8905562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8905562)
(thenextweb.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8905474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8905474)
(businessweek.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8905277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8905277)
(businessweek.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8905059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8905059)
(theverge.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8904435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8904435)
(businessweek.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8903658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8903658)
(engadget.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8903450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8903450)
(geekwire.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8903135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8903135)
(businessweek.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8599177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8599177)
(rt.com)

